Ask HN: How to secure a crypto exchange? - james1234
======
anonyCowardOz
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diffie%E2%80%93Hellman_key_e...](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diffie%E2%80%93Hellman_key_exchange)

??

~~~
gus_massa
I guess the author wants to secure an online cryptocurrency exchange website
(like MtGox or Coincheck), not to exchange cryptographic keys.

I think the correct answer is that you shouldn't write your own exchange
unless you know a lot about security or you hire someone that knows a lot
about security. (For reference: I don't know.) An online exchange is a giant
multimillions piñata, just waiting to be hacked.

